# The 19 Firefighters.



## magictoad (Jul 1, 2013)

Well i am sure you all know off this wildfire tragedy, I think these brave souls deserve to be remembered here as they carried chainsaws along with the rest of us.

RIP


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 1, 2013)

magictoad said:


> Well i am sure you all know off this wildfire tragedy, I think these brave soles deserve to be remembered here as they carried chainsaws along with the rest of us.
> 
> RIP



that was a hard article to read...tragic day.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 1, 2013)

Storm King all over again. RIP Brothers.


----------



## beastmaster (Jul 2, 2013)

This was the first I'd herd of it. I read the report and my eyes are pouring tears. I was a hot shot for 7 years when I was younger. My God, 19 of them. I lost a friend in knee high grass back in the 80's when a small fire over took them. 
It shouldn't of happened, it'll be some ones fault, but that won't matter to those 19. Deploying those fire shelter is a last ditch effort. I never had much faith in them(we called them shake and bakes) I can't believe it. Those poor brave souls, and their familys


----------



## Wolfcsm (Jul 2, 2013)

RIP



Hal


----------



## Stihl Wielder (Jul 2, 2013)

My heart and soul go out to these guys and their families....what a horrible tragedy.
God has a special place for heroes like that.......may their families be comforted by the fact that they gave their lives to help save others.....they are TRUE heroes.


----------

